# Disable low tire pressure warning???



## borisiii (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey guys, I just upgraded the wheels on my 07' Altima to the Nissan aluminum alloy rims. Anyway, they obviously don't have the tire pressure sensors since the light has been on since I installed them and I don't have the old wheels anymore. I've checked the pressure in all the tires and they have the right amount. I know I can get new sensors and install them, but I'm wondering about the alternative. Is it possible to just disable this feature?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

You can't disable it cause it's built into the BCM program. Bite the bullet and purchase new sensors and have them installed and programmed!


----------

